# Cleaning loose batting



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be reupholstering a vintage bench seat.

I want to re-use the batting in it but it has been out in the weather. Currently it is covered in vinyl so its pretty well protected but I wanted to wash the batting. 

It is loose cotton, much like this
http://www.vermontharvestfolkart.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=97
I had the idea of putting it in a old pillowcase and sewing it up to wash and dry it. What would be the best way to clean this?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing ...pillow case


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

The stuff smelled a lot worse than I thought once I got it opened up. 
YUCK!

It was divided into 3 sections. A top layer, a layer of foam, and 3rd thicker layer. 
They cotton was actually someone formed, like it was bought in a roll. 

The thinner layer I just loosely rolled and sewed it into a pillow case 
The thicker layer I sewed into an old flat sheet. 

After the first wash (on quick cycle) it smelled still to high heaven. 
Made me gag. 
I put it on sanitize this time with a little more laundry detergent. It takes almost 2 hours on that cycle. 
Im going to check it in the morning and see how it smells. I might run it again. 
Im hoping the batting stays semi formed. Batting is SO expensive!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try putting some vinegar in the rinse cycle if it still smells. That may help. And please post pics when you get it all reupholstered---I would love to see it.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I did use the same batting. It was too much of a pain.
But heres the end result


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice looking bench! hard to believe someone would put that outside.


----------



## pottsy396 (3 mo ago)

SeaGoat said:


> The stuff smelled a lot worse than I thought once I got it opened up. YUCK! It was divided into 3 sections. A top layer, a layer of foam, and 3rd thicker layer. They cotton was actually someone formed, like it was bought in a roll. The thinner layer I just loosely rolled and sewed it into a pillow case The thicker layer I sewed into an old flat sheet. After the first wash (on quick cycle) it smelled still to high heaven. Made me gag. I put it on sanitize this time with a little more laundry detergent. It takes almost 2 hours on that cycle. Im going to check it in the morning and see how it smells. I might run it again. Im hoping the batting stays semi formed. Batting is SO expensive!


 How many times did you need to run them through the washing machine?


----------

